# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  codice fatturazione elettronica

## albza

ciao a tutti, mio padre ha un problema. Vuole avere un codice per la fatturazione elettronica ma non vuole pagare una lira. Per adesso riceve le fatture elettroniche via pec e le visualizza con un visualizzatore, ma vuole a tutti i costi il codice. Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
Grazie

----------

